# AMD X3 440 4th core unlock



## Virus-j (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Right So iv just bought a AMD X3 440 and im trying to Unlock the 4th core, Thought id take a chance and hopefully learn abit. But im not to sure if im doing Everything right to unlock My Mobo is a ASrock M3a-Ucc.

So far I tried Going into bios and Enabled Ucc, Disabled Cool and Quite and then Saved Settings But once iv done that my Pc turns itself off and then turns it's self back on again but then all i end up with is a Black screen no Bios No Startup and the only way i get it to show a picture is if i hold the power button Down then. Turn it back on again and in Bios Ucc is Still enabled but no Forth core ???? Am i doing everything right ? 

Current Voltage is 1.325


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing everything right and it sounds like the 4th core isn't stable at all. You could try really pushing the voltage but in this case I doubt it's worth the trouble. Most likely the 4th core is defective.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> Sounds like you're doing everything right and it sounds like the 4th core isn't stable at all. You could try really pushing the voltage but in this case I doubt it's worth the trouble. Most likely the 4th core is defective.



so does this mean those tri-core CPU's are actually quads with one deffective core in it?

am i reading that right?


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 6, 2010)

pepsi71ocean said:


> so does this mean those tri-core CPU's are actually quads with one deffective core in it?
> 
> am i reading that right?



Yes. Sometimes the third core is disabled because its defective, sometimes it's partially defective but operational enough to operate without issues, sometimes its works fine but gets disabled to meet manufacturing targets.


----------



## The Comfy Chair (Oct 7, 2010)

Indeed, if you buy these processors to unlock the 4th core it's a bit of a gamble. It's nice if it works if you  already own one though.


----------



## wolf (Oct 7, 2010)

some dual cores can even unlock to 4, but not dual core athlon's if I'm not mistaken, they use a different die altogether.

I think it's phenom X2/X3 can unlock (potentially) to X4, and athlon X3 can potentially unlock to X4.

I think theres even a sempron single core that can unlock to 2 cores.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I also want to add that in some batches of the Athlon II X3/X4 you could unlock the 6MB of hidden L3 cache.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in and say I got lucky:


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 9, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> I also want to add that in some batches of the Athlon II X3/X4 you could unlock the 6MB of hidden L3 cache.



If you look at the stepping code on the cpu you can tell if there is potential to unlock L3 or not.

AACYC AC and CACYC AC for C2
CACAC AC for C3

Those three (if on an Athlon II) are codes for cpus that use a Deneb die. Whether anything will unlock is still ymmv.

I have a C2 Athlon 435 that fully unlocks with L3 just fine at stock voltage fwiw.

edit:


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. Had no luck Tried putting the Voltage to 1.5 but still no luck.....Oh well All i get is a black screen. Instead though i thought i might aswell try to overclock the Cpu instead but so far i have managed to get from 3.0Ghz (Stock) to 3.5Ghz at a voltage of 1.325 and a Load Temp of 33c Max and Idle is 28c. 

Now i did heard that these Cpu's can go up to 3.8Ghz or even 4.0Ghz on one occasion but i cant seem to get it stable at 3.7Ghz even....Any ideas ?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2010)

You'd probably have much better luck with a 770 board over the one you have.


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 11, 2010)

Yh wish i had got a 770 Board now. Gutted right now as i have just spent £125 on the kingston HyperX 4Gb kit and that Asrock M3a Ucc board. I did see a board on overclockers Uk The MSI 770C45 is that a 770 Chipset board ? 

Also Going back to Overclocking, I tried today to Overclock but i couldent get it past 3.6Ghz so i decided to just leave it at 3.5Ghz which it was on and working fine at a voltage of 1.325 but when i put it back and started windows for some reason now it does not want to work now. After start up as soon as i click on a programme the computer restarts ?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 11, 2010)

Get a 870 board if you can. Same as 770 with 850 SB and probably a little better memory support.

Is the 440 a C2? 3.6Ghz sounds right if so.


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 11, 2010)

Yh the 440 is a C2. I take it that is really as far as im gonna go with it ? 

Also if i got a 770 chipset board or higher, i take it that would that increase my chance of overclocking and Unlocking cores or am i way off here ? 

Thanks for your Help Btw


----------

